# Layer einblenden / anderen Layer ausblenden



## julieann (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt schon ne weile gesucht, aber werde nicht endgültig fündig:

Also, ich bin kein experte für js, das mal vorweg.

Ich habe eine seite mit layern. nun habe ich eine imagemap mit rollover, d.h. bei bestimmten bereichen entsteht der effekt, dass stattdessen ein anderes bild gezeigt wird.
Nun brauche ich folgenden Effekt: Beim Klicken auf einen der Links auf der IMagemap sollen gleichzeit: 1.) der entsprechende Layer (z.B. "Kontakt") eingeblendet wird, 2.) der Layer, der zuvor eingeblendet war, soll ausgeblendet werden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Bitte ein Hilfe für "Dummies"


----------



## julieann (13. Juni 2005)

Hier noch mal der Quellcode der Imagemap. Ich habe bereits das Einblenden eingebaut, nur überlagern sich die Layer noch.

    <map name="FPMap1">

<area  shape="rect" coords="72, 100, 229, 129" href="#" alt="Hotspot1" onMouseOver="changer('holder',01);" onMouseOut="changer('holder',04);" onclick=javascript:document.getElementById('about').style.visibility='visible'>

<area  shape="rect" coords="73, 72, 173, 98" href="#" alt="Hotspot1" onMouseOver="changer('holder',02);" 
onMouseOut="changer('holder',04);" onclick=javascript:document.getElementById('video').style.visibility='visible'>

<area  shape="rect" coords="82, 46, 158, 70" href="#" alt="Hotspot1" onMouseOver="changer('holder',03);" 
onMouseOut="changer('holder',04);" onclick=javascript:document.getElementById('gallery').style.visibility='visible'>

</map>

<img name="holder" id="holder0" src="Bilder/menu.gif" border="0" alt="Holder" usemap="#FPMap1" width="237" height="208">


----------



## messmar (13. Juni 2005)

julieann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier noch mal der Quellcode der Imagemap. Ich habe bereits das Einblenden eingebaut, nur überlagern sich die Layer noch.
> 
> <map name="FPMap1">
> 
> ...


 Hi,

...und wo ist das Skript. So kann es dir nicht geholfen werden.

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## julieann (14. Juni 2005)

Sorry, dass ich das vergessen hatte!
Hab aber ne Lösung gefunden!


----------



## sh0x (23. Juni 2005)

Meine Güte Dann stell deine Lösung doch auch allen anderen hier zur Verfügung.
Ich suche gerade Lösungen zu dem Thema und stoße immer wieder auf solche Threads, die die Welt nicht braucht...


----------



## playstationTM (13. Juli 2005)

Threads, die die Welt nicht bracuht trifft es hervorragend. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach der Lösung, und hoffte hier wenigstens einen Ansatz zu finden.
Danke fürs Nicht-Helfen. :-(


----------

